# Mayhem arrested



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

> Recently-axed UFC fighter Jason "Mayhem" Miller was arrested today in Orange County, TMZ has learned -- after allegedly breaking into a church, spraying a fire extinguisher all over the place, and getting buck naked.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ, the O.C. Sheriff's Office received a call early this morning from the Mission Hills Church in Mission Viejo about a possible burglary in progress.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/13/ufc-jason-mayhem-miller-arrested-naked-church/


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i just saw this on TMZ....WTf this guy has lost is friggin mind right? is he on some drugs? or just taking to many punches to the head? All i know is he needs some professional help.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mayhem got high and went postal.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HAHAHA What the ****? This sounds exactly like something Mayhem would do but shit man... get it together Jason!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> HAHAHA What the ****? This sounds exactly like something Mayhem would do but shit man... get it together Jason!


i think there is a big difference in being a clown, and breaking into and trashing a church. that doesnt sound like anything any sane person would do.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

you thought I'd be surprised at the details of the incident...odd how I am not surprised one bit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, he's gone off the deep end...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> i think there is a big difference in being a clown, and breaking into and trashing a church. that doesnt sound like anything any sane person would do.


I don't know about you, but I've hardly ever considered Jason "sane." You're talking about a dude who taunts guys, smiles and mocks people while they're getting paid to try and put him to sleep.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bath salts?

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Not surprised, he obviously has issues,

He needs to be put in a home or something, so he can get some help.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> I don't know about you, but I've hardly ever considered Jason "sane." You're talking about a dude who taunts guys, smiles and mocks people while they're getting paid to try and put him to sleep.


that is very true....i guess thinking about it a little more it doesnt really "surprise" me, his actions lately have made me think he is going crazy and this just proves it. i think i just dont like people who disrespect other peoples religion and trashing a church is doing just that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I know JMM was crazy, but even this is a little over the top.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

So much for "Warrior for peace and Ultimate fighter for justice"... :laugh:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like he was wasted on drugs and went nuts.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Reminds me of what happened to Rampage a few years back when he lost to Forrest. I guess getting cut had the same effect on Mayhem, maybe he was binging on energy drinks


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Reminds me of what happened to Rampage a few years back when he lost to Forrest. I guess getting cut had the same effect on Mayhem, maybe he was binging on energy drinks


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This might sound crazy - but could Xeb be Mayhem?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I always knew he was crazy, not this crazy but after the twitter war I kinda saw this coming. Ah well, hope he gets help.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> This might sound crazy - but could Xeb be Mayhem?


Lolz...even Xeb isn't that nutty...OR is he... :laugh:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds like a regular Sunday to me.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

When he tells you to kill yourself you apologize.

He's fought men with one leg tied behind his back.

He has the most extensive collection of feather boas in the world.

He is the most interesting man in MMA










I don't always break into Churches but when I do I'm as naked as the day god made me.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

It was just a church and it was just a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This might be the first time he has made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

John8204 said:


> When he tells you to kill yourself you apologize.
> 
> He's fought men with one leg tied behind his back.
> 
> ...


Well done John! That made me laugh.

Mayhem has really screwed up here. Crime/damage with a motive is one thing, but senseless crime with no apparent motive never seems to be worth it. Unless his motive was to get publicity for the stupidest thing he could think of. Maybe Rampage's 12 step program to kick the energy drinks will work for Jason?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

EVERLOST said:


> It was just a church and it was just a fire extinguisher.


Amen.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Church's are just one of those places that takes a real piece of ******* work to mess with... regardless of the religion.

Mayhem sounds like he's really gone off the deep end. He used to be able to somewhat keep it together before.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Church's are just one of those places that takes a real piece of ******* work to mess with... regardless of the religion.
> 
> Mayhem sounds like he's really gone off the deep end. He used to be able to somewhat keep it together before.


Oh c'mon man.

Mayhem obviously saw the church was on fire, broke in and used the fire extinguisher to put out the fire, but his clothes were burned off in the process. This defense is air tight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I was hoping he'd return to strikeforce & work his way back up.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't imagine hanging out in a place with fire extinguisher dust everywhere. I used one a couple weeks ago in an open air shop and my lungs were burning. 

I'm guessing it's a cry for help more than anything.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Oh c'mon man.
> 
> Mayhem obviously saw the church was on fire, broke in and used the fire extinguisher to put out the fire, but his clothes were burned off in the process. This defense is air tight.


Sounds like a perfectly reasonable excuse to me


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Really sounds like a guy who's got his life together and "is the happiest he's ever been" now that he's not fighting anymore. Mayhem needs a support system and a good round of rehab because something is CLEARLY not right in his life right now and hasn't been for a long time.

Get well soon nutjob.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think he was on V.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

For some reason, I knew he'd be naked


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this was a stupid calculated move on his part. He will claim he is more depressed than he actually is, hoping he'd get sympathy, go see a shrink and then claim he is back on track and needed that counselling. 

Just a publicity stunt, but it will back fire right in his buck naked self. 

Or he truely went crazy.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

The dude is obviously a nutcase, but there is no way he wasn't at least coked off his tits when he did this. There is crazy and there is _crazy_.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> It was just a church and it was just a fire extinguisher.


Also, let's not forget - let's NOT forget, how they found him - that couch; and the assprint he must have left ... You don't wanna know about it, believe me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

At least he didn't trash something useful.

It sounds a bit crazy for sure, though. I wonder if he was on something and if so, what.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sad to hear this 









He still got that smirk lol there has to be a reason behind this


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

M.C said:


> At least he didn't trash something useful.
> 
> It sounds a bit crazy for sure, though. I wonder if he was on something and if so, what.


+1

I'm thinking he had to be on something. Sober people who rob churches don't do it naked. Lol.

Sounds like meth to me. Maybe some kind hallucinogen.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> +1
> 
> I'm thinking he had to be on something. Sober people who rob churches don't do it naked. Lol.
> 
> Sounds like meth to me. *Maybe some kind hallucinogen.*


Must have been some trip lol.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Funniest part is that he was just sitting on a couch completely coherent and naked. 

Like WTF!

Imagine you are the guy who walks in on that?? Wtf do you even say to him... It would probably start with "UHHH wtf" and the WTF would actually be said as W.T.F.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Wait a second, are you guys saying me and Mayhem are the only two of us that have done this?

I don't know, there are cries for help and there are cries for attention. But, buck naked in a church blowing off a fire extinguisher.....that's something completely different.

I always thought his character was just an act, now I am not so sure. I mean really, how would this help him further his career in any way shape or form.
Well, maybe not in MMA, but a Reality Show, now that's different.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> +1
> 
> I'm thinking he had to be on something. Sober people who rob churches don't do it naked. Lol.
> 
> Sounds like meth to me. Maybe some kind hallucinogen.


Bath salts people, I said it on the first page.







HitOrGetHit said:


> Must have been some trip lol.




Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Bath salts people, I said it on the first page.


He was coherent though. Could well be acid TBH.

This is just really disappointing. I was once a Mayhem fan, I hope he gets his shit together. 

I don't care that it was a church, it's the exact same as if he did it in a public toilet or a library.

Why is religion so important? It's just something that a lot of people believe in that has never been proven.

If I told everyone that I see ghosts and they guide my life and help me they would write me off as crazy.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mayhem keeping up the entertainment even though he's retired! Good ole Mayhem. I wonder what he'll do for the sequel.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

*Mayhem shows it was right to be released*

http://mmajunkie.com/news/30174/jas...r-arrest-for-suspicion-of-church-burglary.mma

This guy is having a breakdown.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mayhem has finally reached his lifelong goal of being this guy










"starships were meant to fly"raise01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Threads Merged.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Well if he was coherent and tripping it could easily be ket.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't believe I just thought of this, but thank god he wasn't on bathsalts :eek03: 

That's the last thing MMA would need. A pro fighter who was popular enough, going nuts on that crap and attacking dudes buke naked.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so surprised that "Mayhem" did something like this.

:confused02:



MagiK11 said:


> I can't believe I just thought of this, but thank god he wasn't on bathsalts :eek03:
> 
> That's the last thing MMA would need. A pro fighter who was popular enough, going nuts on that crap and attacking dudes buke naked.


Well, going by the description of what happened, I would assume that he took his clothes off to have a bath (after a hard day's work of cardio training) and he accidently injested some of the salts in the bath. He had previously heard of the face eating dude (the one who attacked Scott Jorgensen) and went to his local church to pray that he doesn't flip out like that. At which case, Dana White ghosts attacked, all of them topless, and came after him. He faught them off with a fire extinguisher but alas, the police force mistook the situation and arrested him.

FREE MAYHEM!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Somebody should really compile a list of MMA follies...

It would make for an entertaining read.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Somebody should really compile a list of MMA follies...
> 
> It would make for an entertaining read.


It would also have nothing on leaguea like the NBA of NFL.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You can take the hick out of the trailer park...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

So has Mayhem just overtook War Machine and The Crazy Horse as, well, the most crazy and prominent MMA fighter?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Bath salts?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


pcp seriously


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't had TV in years, but does VH1 still do that show where they take washed up celebrities and make them live in a house together? "Real World" style with celebs. I think it was called the "Surreal life"...

Either way, if they don't still do it, they need to put a new cast together just to include Mayhem!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

"Hi, I'm Jim "Mayhem" Miller and this is Jackass."


----------

